# A Seal at Hopes Nose! :O



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Well me and my mate decided to go fishing down there a few months back and this beast just popped up out of no where. I first thought it was a big dog or something haha.


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Hehe that's awesome... also very pretty :flrt:


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

He has been there ages and travels up and down the coast for miles , I think he is known locally as Sammy. I have seen him at Babbacombe,St Mary's bay,Sharkham Point and Brixham Harbour. I spent 1/2 hr one day feeding him on Mackerel heads.


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

kettykev said:


> He has been there ages and travels up and down the coast for miles , I think he is known locally as Sammy. I have seen him at Babbacombe,St Mary's bay,Sharkham Point and Brixham Harbour. I spent 1/2 hr one day feeding him on Mackerel heads.


Yeah apparently he's always down there, we was feeding him whole Mackerel and he loved it :lol2:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awwwww I love seals, they are so pretty


----------

